# UK visa for thai citizen, some help needed



## Slevan7 (Jun 21, 2017)

Good morning gentlemen 
I'm currently trying to get everything together to submit a visa application for my partner in Bangkok in August. 

Mostly its going okay getting all the supporting documents together but my question is she owns a car and land in Thailand I have both these documents, but there in Thai. Will I have to have them translated into English and also would I need to submit both original documents and translated copies or just a copy of the original and a translation?.

Also will this apply to my documents as a sponsor, my birth certificate and bank statements? I'd rather they have the originals but I would want them back afterwards. 

Also a quick question as a sponsor I earn over £40k a year but have no savings is this going to be a problem? 


Any help would be much appreciated 

Jordan


----------



## Martinsyam (Jul 28, 2016)

I put all my documents in a ring binder folder as my bank statements were already punched and my birth certificate, did not copy or translate any of my stuff, it was only the wife that had to translate everything !!!.
The main knockbacks that you get are 
1) do not lie , they are very smart and do this every day !
2) you will have to be supporting her for at least 1 year any less don't waste your time 
Only other problem that I had was stopped at UK customs , wife was asked how much money she had on her person and what visa cards she got , customs lady said what happens if we have a fight and I leave her, can she support herself !!! After a long heated talk and request for manager , I pointed out to him , that I was the sponsor through thick and thin , my wife does not need money 
Just for your info , have fun


----------

